

The demise of hitchBOT: 'Bad things happen to good robots' - ArtDev
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/hardware/the-demise-of-hitchbot-bad-things-happen-to-good-robots/articleshow/48333399.cms

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990881)

There have been a few other
submissions[1][2][3][4][5][6][7][8][9][10][11][12][13] of this story - don't
be surprised if it gets flag-killed.

========

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9989884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9989884)
Canadian hitchhiking robot destroyed on trip across US (globalnews.ca)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990213)
HitchBOT destroyed in Philadelphia, ending U.S. tour (cbc.ca)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990215)
HitchBOT destroyed in Philadelphia, ending US tour (gizmodo.com)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990881)
HitchBOT destroyed in Philadelphia, ending U.S. tour (cbc.ca)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9991824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9991824)
Hitchhiking Robot Found Decapited (hitchbot.me)

[6]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9992506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9992506)
HitchBOT destroyed in Philadelphia, ending U.S. tour (cbc.ca)

[7]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9993561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9993561)
America proves too tough for hitchhiking robot (theverge.com)

[8]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994123)
HitchBOT scientist: 'Sometimes bad things happen to good robots' (bbc.co.uk)

[9]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994125)
HitchBOT scientist: 'Sometimes bad things happen to good robots' (bbc.com)

[10]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994216)
Hitchhiking robot meets end on streets of Philadelphia (thestar.com)

[11]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9995516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9995516)
Hitchhiking robot that relied on human kindness found decapitated
(wired.co.uk)

[12]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996015)
Hitchhiking robot's cross-country journey comes to tragic end in Philadelphia
(washingtonpost.com)

[13]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996034)
Hitchhiking robot's cross-country journey comes to tragic end in Philadelphia
(washingtonpost.com)

